# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  DXGame Engine - 2D Game Engine For VB6 Demos [Zip+EXE]

## DXGame

Here are 2 early demos of our game engine for VB6 in action. These are not games nor are they games in development. Just little demos thrown together in a few dozen lines of code using the DXGame Engine. We're basically just looking for feedback if the demos run smooth, choppy, etc.

Requirements: VB6 runtimes, DirectX8, Decent 3D card.

Demo #5) Flaming asteroids and basic particle system:
http://dxgame.com/download/demo5.zip

Demo #3) Shoot-em-ups made easy!
http://dxgame.com/download/demo3.zip

Thanks for taking the time to check out these demos.

----------


## SLH

Ran nice and smooth, with a Geforce3, 1.5Ghz CPU.
 Looks like a very nice engine.

----------


## NoteMe

I just tried the Air Plane game, since I saw there was a user called DX*** online and I found your home hape, and saw that it looked like the old Atari (?) game. 


Ran smooth on my PC. But I would have started to wonder if it didn't.

1900+
1.25GB RAM
9800PRO


I liked the "fog" you have added. Really smooth, even if you can see the edges a bit too good when the "white" color is chaning in it. What bit depth are you using?



ØØ

----------


## DXGame

Thanks for the comments and checking out the demos. These are nothing more than quick little demos written in either a few hours or several minutes.  :Wink:  Both demos are running in 16bit color mode. The fog is just some seriously scaled sprites with alpha levels adjusted.

----------


## NoteMe

Yeah, I would guess it was 16bit since you can see the different levels of the white color.


Very nice. Will rate the thread.



ØØ

----------

